# The flock is HOME !!



## hope_b_moore (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone. I am so happy with my new babies. Actually they are all from 3 to 10 yrs old. Anyway.. they are home and even though I'm sure they miss thier original mommy and cannot understand why she quit playing with them, I promise they will never be lonely again


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

They are all adorable.


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Aw, you deserve an award for taking them in  AND my! They are all stunners! 

Are these your first tiels?


----------



## hope_b_moore (Sep 17, 2012)

Aww thanks but my reward is seeing them all seeming to be content and chirping with my budgies  Yes these are my first teils. I've been getting a kick out of watching them watching me today. I play you-tube vids of other teils making noises and they seem to repeat the normal chirping when they hear it. I listen to music alot in the house and when Lady Gaga comes on they cock their heads and look at me funny. I started dancing in front of them and they they just stop whatever they are doing and stare at me..lol.. poor things are probably in culture shock as their mommy was a preachers wife


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

All your cockatiels are gorgeous,they really look like they are very happy in their new home and very well loved and taken care of. I enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

hope_b_moore said:


> Aww thanks but my reward is seeing them all seeming to be content and chirping with my budgies  Yes these are my first teils. I've been getting a kick out of watching them watching me today. I play you-tube vids of other teils making noises and they seem to repeat the normal chirping when they hear it. I listen to music alot in the house and when Lady Gaga comes on they cock their heads and look at me funny. I started dancing in front of them and they they just stop whatever they are doing and stare at me..lol.. poor things are probably in culture shock as their mommy was a preachers wife


LOL! That made me actually laugh out loud, I guess birds can have culture shock too. Hadn't thought of it but it is possible.  Hmm I wonder if my boys had that seeing as one came from a teenage boy and the other from a little girl. I'm sure that they find you plenty interesting anyway! 

They all look great and I'm sure they're much happier with someone who will pay loads of attention to them.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

hope_b_moore said:


> I listen to music alot in the house and when Lady Gaga comes on they cock their heads and look at me funny. I started dancing in front of them and they they just stop whatever they are doing and stare at me..lol.. poor things are probably in culture shock as their mommy was a preachers wife


Soon they will be like this! :lol:

They're all adorable, congrats. I can't imagine going from zero tiels to that many, but it must be crazy in a fun way!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

echolalia said:


> Soon they will be like this! :lol:
> 
> They're all adorable, congrats. I can't going from zero tiels to that many, but it must be crazy in a fun way!


i like this one better.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> i like this one better.


Now that bird is REALLY getting into it! I hear Lady Gaga appreciation is a gradual thing...first you hate her, then you find yourself tapping your foot and bobbing your head despite yourself, then all of a sudden you can't stop listening. Maybe the galah is in the beginning stages of acceptance lol.


----------



## hope_b_moore (Sep 17, 2012)

LMBO!!! You all have me almost in giggle tears here..If I can get a single head sway at this point I'll be happy


----------



## budgieandtiel (Jul 24, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> i like this one better.


I just nearly fell off of my chair due to laughter. Shiraarat seemed concerned for my mental health, lol.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats on the new additions to the family.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

They are all adorable! Enjoy them!  They should adjust to their new environment in a few weeks x


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations!The cockatiels are lovely.Im pretty sure they re much better now.Hope you get a lot of happy years,all of you together.Lucky tiels,have just found a loving mommy.All the best.X x


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> i like this one better.


This is one of the funniest things I have ever seen! I was worried for Shandy on my shoulder when I jerked back with laughter! I must say...Sunny started bobbing his head right away!! LOLOLOL


----------

